

The Job Search Process Is Broken from Start to Finish - cenal
http://blog.joinjune.com/the-job-search-process-is-broken-from-start-to-finish

======
sleepycal
Interesting read. It's about time that recruiters are put in their place, the
majority are lazy/untalented yet they take 20% cut. It's not right :X
(Disclaimer: I'm biased).

~~~
godzillabrennus
Recruiters have a place in helping find work, I wouldn't say they need to be
put in their place.

~~~
sleepycal
Nope, their role could be easily removed by technology. Internal hirers are
required, recruiters are not

------
mikehostetler
Searching for a job completely sucks and recruiters are terrible to tech
talent. I'm so glad some attention is being aimed at this.

~~~
sleepycal
Honestly, I've had to endure countless terrible recruiters/agencies, to the
point that I don't even pick up the phone unless they have been referred by
word of mouth - or if I _really_ need the cash ;) And 9/10 times, they haven't
even bothered to read your profile, it's just a blind mail shot

~~~
robbiea
My experience hasn't been that bad. I don't hit all of the tech buzzwords in
my titles, but still the emails are the worst.

------
ressmeyer
I've pulled my hair out trying to hire tech talent in the past. This changes
the game.

